# Hobiesidekick



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had the hobie sidekick outrigger I have a
Set but haven't installed them. If anyone does have them did you use the standard rubber expansion scew that comes with the kit to mount the cross bar? I thought I saw a couple of photos on the this forum with the sidekick installed. the standard screws just look a little flimsy and seems a bolt and washer might be better


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

The standard screws with the rubber are made if you can't get a bolt underneath use stainless steel bolts and nuts when installing for your best bet.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Do you use a ss washer to keep it frompulling through? Thanks


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

had sidekicks on mine for 3 years. installed standard. not a problem. always use ss when possible.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

beachsceneguy said:


> had sidekicks on mine for 3 years. installed standard. not a problem. always use ss when possible.


Thanks


----------

